# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Fed Ex - Boo

## Malduroque

Just wanted to add that the only glitch with my herp order was that the Fed Ex guy rang the door bell and immediately put the package on the ground at my door. I answered the door about 10 or so seconds after the bell rang and he was already half way down my driveway heading for his truck. I asked if I could sign for it and he called back, 'No, you're good' without breaking stride and got into his truck and left. This is significant because with many dealers the live guarantee is contingent upon receiving the animals as they're delivered and the only way to prove that is a signature. Fortunately for me, they were all alive.

----------


## John Clare

While I sympathize, most amphibian and reptile enthusiasts use the hold-at-location option from FedEx to avoid temperature and human issues.

----------


## Kurt

You're lucky. FedEx doesn't even bother ringing the bell here.

----------


## JeffX

That sounds like Fedex.

----------


## Amphibians

I got some scorpions in the mail today and the containers were stacked in the box sideways....not quite sure what they were going for with that one.

----------


## Kurt

Are the scorpions ok?

----------


## Amphibians

well their alive, the desert hairy seems fine and active, hes roaming his new enclosure and finding spots, the emperor has been in the same corner since he got here.

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

I have never had anything but issues with FedEx, both with Live critters, and non-live purchases. Oddly, at first I thought it was due to location, but after living all around the country for the last 15 years, I will give it to them: At least they are consistent about being inconsistent with their so-called Premium services. :Big Grin: 

As archaic as it sounds, USPS has never done me wrong.

----------


## Kurt

Me neither. Well, except for that one time last summer. They delivered my salamanders three days later than they should've.

----------


## Firestar72

> Just wanted to add that the only glitch with my herp order was that the Fed Ex guy rang the door bell and immediately put the package on the ground at my door. I answered the door about 10 or so seconds after the bell rang and he was already half way down my driveway heading for his truck. I asked if I could sign for it and he called back, 'No, you're good' without breaking stride and got into his truck and left. This is significant because with many dealers the live guarantee is contingent upon receiving the animals as they're delivered and the only way to prove that is a signature. Fortunately for me, they were all alive.



This happened to me too. Really makes me mad I emailed the FedEx site and told them it voids the delivery warranty when they do that. When I get my frog delivered in two weeks I am going to request that they require a signature.

----------


## Kurt

I have done that, and guess what? They still drop the package and run. Often these *******s can't even be bothered to ring a stupid door bell. I am surprised they just don't throw it out the window as they drive by.

----------


## missclick

UPS often has trouble finding where my door is which complicates things because they only have their office hours at very specific times

and USPS isnt much better, they are too lazy to walk up ten steps to my door so they leave a note in my mailbox on saturday evening after the office closed yay...

and i agree these mail officers all have that "drop it and run" tendency  :Frown:

----------


## Firestar72

> I am surprised they just don't throw it out the window as they drive by.


Haha I said that to my mom the other day when I was mad.

----------


## Firestar72

Will requiring a signature make it any better? Anyone try that?

----------


## Kurt

I tried that once, they still just dropped it and ran.

----------


## Firestar72

Well I guess I will be sitting on the porch for 3 hours then. You know the frog people know that these people do this.. thats just a way of getting out of their warranty. I know that most people KNOW they are expecting a package of live animals or insects and wouldn't want them to be left outside for hours.

You know I was thinking...the FedEx tracking number online will show what time the package was delivered. If I took a picture with my digital camera and emailed the seller right after I got it..That would show  the email time stamp and I would have proof of the box. So wouldn't that work?

Or maybe I'll just sit on the porch for hours. LOL

----------


## xkatelynell

Luckily I've only had UPS, and they do not require a signature which is a problem but at least they get up and walk to my door and ring the doorbell. I would be so mad if they didn't at least do that. -.-

----------


## JeffX

I received a Tiger Salamander yesterday.  The seller used to Fedex to ship it.  I told my wife to keep an ear out for our dog to start barking just in case Fedex dropped the box off at the door, knocked then ran off.  All they did yesterday was drop the box at the door.  No knock at all.  The only reason she went to the door is because when the guy dropped it off it got the dog barking.  Thankfully the box, and the salamander was alright.

----------


## missclick

i am anxiously waiting for fedex to arrive also. i learned that when you put orders in you can put things in the comment area on the order form with shipping preferences like (wait for signature) or (leave at door) and they most of the time pay attention to it a little more

----------


## Kurt

I am glad that the salamander has arrived safely, but it does burn me when these *******s can't even be bothered to ring a bell or knock. It really burns me when the weather is bad.

----------


## Joshua Willard

Keep in mind that it is against FedEx policy to deliver live animals to a residence.  Therefore, vendors that use FedEx have to "secretly" ship animals to residences.  "secretly" shipping animals is pretty risky (Lacey Act)...

UPS allows animal shipments, is cheaper, has earlier guaranteed delivery times than FedEx, and has been independently verified has more reliable (in regards to meeting their delivery guaranteed time).

----------


## Kurt

So why don't vendors stop using FedEx? I stopped mail ordering my crickets, because my supplier was using FedEx and would not use another shipper. Now I pick them up locally.

----------


## Tropicok

I always try to defend Fedex, UPS and the postal service.  Where would we be without them?  I do know that drivers are threatened with loss of their jobs if they don't run on their schedule.  One of the long time Fedex drivers at a retail store I worked at once told me the horror stories about what the bosses can do.  So, if the majority of your deliveries get there alive and one is messed up, count your lucky stars.  It is so easy to track packages nowadays and the recipient should be home and available for a live package. And always order a live animal the first day of the week, if possible.

----------


## Deku

> I am glad that the salamander has arrived safely, but it does burn me when these *******s can't even be bothered to ring a bell or knock. It really burns me when the weather is bad.


That happened to me.... I had ordered a map turtle and a mud turtle.... The map turtle was fine but the mud turtle died a week after.... The damned turtlesource didnt replace it. .___. I wanna order something from that site and wait for the same person to come by and knee him in the sac and be like. THATS FOR MY TURTLE! :U Or borrow my friends dog to chase and bite him. xD

----------

